# Just bought a 2017 Sonic



## Roxydrivet (Mar 21, 2018)

Just bought a 2017 Chevy Sonic and would like to add it so I can drive both the Prius and the sonic to change it up on occasion. Will Uber approve my sonic?


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Seats 5 right? 

Submit the paperwork to them and get it rolling


----------



## Roxydrivet (Mar 21, 2018)

Yep it does. Thanks Surgin. I just submitted so now the waiting game. Lol


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

No problem! Yep time to wait for their slow review, haha

I think the tiny Spark is the one that may have trouble getting approved. But then again I swear I’ve seen one with the trade dress around Chicagoland


----------



## Roxydrivet (Mar 21, 2018)

Since I have you here and you may know. Does Apple CarPlay work with the Uber app?? Would love to have it in the big screen.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

From what I’ve read on here: not at the moment. There seem to be a few options if you’re phone is Jailbroken/rooted, but Uber and Lyft apps are cracking down on that, too.

I don’t have a headunit / vehicle with CarPlay, but if I did I wish Uber and Lyft would support it!


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Roxydrivet said:


> Just bought a 2017 Chevy Sonic and would like to add it so I can drive both the Prius and the sonic to change it up on occasion. Will Uber approve my sonic?


Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

